# Ariens ST724 electric starter just spins



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Was trying to get my blower started yesterday.
























it ran pretty well after starting it, but I had to leave the choke right where you see it to keep it running
last year I spent $430 having it serviced (all new belts, new carburetter, etc...)
I had a problem trying to start it when the starter motor just decided not to work anymore. It would spin, but it didn't sound like it was engaging the flywheel.
I know in a car, this normally means the solenoid is jammed.

I can't afford to keep putting $200-300 a year into this thing at the service center... I can fix a car... this should be easy. I just need some guidance in what to do.

Today, I went to pull start it and it wouldn't stay running. I probably ran it for like 10-15 minutes yesterday once I got it started.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

here it is running yesterday


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

and here's what it's doing


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, here's my guess. 

It appears that you store it outside. Could it be that some water has found it's way down into the starter and will not allow the starter to fully extend and engaged the flywheel?

The upside, if it is, then some patience and a hair dryer would probably resolve the issue. But you may want to find an abandoned plastic tub to shield the engine from the elements, after it cools. Bungee cords would keep it in place.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This is for a 4-5 HP engine, but the same concept as yours.






It could also be that your gear is stripped.


As for running with the choke on. The carb either needs cleaned or adjusted. You have a blockage somewhere. If you have a screw with a spring on it coming out of the bottom of your carb then just unscrew that screw 1/4 of a turn to maybe 1/2 of a turn.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

which gear is more likely to be stripped, the starter motor or the flywheel?
Even after having the new carb installed and tuned professionally last year, I still need to run the choke out one click from fully closed

and yes, I store it outside. I really need to invest in a cover for it.
I noticed that when I look through the side of the starter with it off, I can see those coarse threads on the starter motor spinning.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The flywheel gears are always metal (so far) but I've seen starter gears that are plastic so the starter gear is the more likely item to be stripped. It could also be the gear isn't extending out and engaging the flywheel gears. Those course threads you see are what is supposed to "throw" that gear outward as the starter starts to spin. As the starter ages the grease loses it's slipperiness and that gear can start to hang up and not be driven out into engagement with the flywheel. Some penetrating oil (NOT WD40) would be a good choice to spray in there. Not WD40 because WD40 dries out almost immediately. PB Blaster or liquid wrench stay liquid and leave something to continue lubricating. If you get crazy you can use a spray lube to get it loose and then put a very small amount of synthetic wheel bearing grease on it. You can get a single serving packet at an auto parts store for a buck or buck fifty as it takes very little to put a light film on that little shaft. Synthetic won't dry out the way regular grease does over time.

Cleaning the carb should be the first step but if you received the blower back with a brand new carb and it was surging you need a new repair shop. IMHO !! No one should do 400 dollars of work including a new carb and deliver it back to the owner in that shape. 
The cure will likely be to replace the jet or jets with larger ones or having someone drill out the ones you have.
The cover is nice in winter but remember the cover if not "vented" will hold in more moisture during the hot summer. Moisture coming up off the ground gets trapped and the cover could be worse than leaving it open. You need a small shed to store it. Not only would it keep the unit in better shape but it also improves resale as the unit will look much newer if protected from the elements.
Do you drain the gas when you store it and are you able to get straight gas, non E10 
.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

I was told to leave the gas in the tank, not to drain it.
just to put some stabil in it

it was running good when I first got it.

Should I remove the starter to inspect the gear? how easy is it to remove the flywheel cover and see if it's meshing?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"Even after having the new carb installed and tuned professionally last year, I still need to run the choke out one click from fully closed"

*_Sorry, I took that as it needed some choke from the get go.

Sta-bil is good, using the green marine Sta-bil is better. It handles moisture a little better.
If you have straight gas with Sta-bil you're good. If you have E10 or "oxygenated fuel" than it's best to try and store it dry. That's my two cents and you will find arguments both ways. If you are having a carb problem then draining it at the end of the year might be a better choice. Could save you from having to pay $$ to clean the carb every couple years. 

The flywheel cover in most cases is only held on with three or four screws. Cover and recoil should all come off as one. The starter usually only has two. I would definitely take the cover off and then try the starter to see if the drive is sticking. If so I'd pull the starter and carefully lube that gear until it feels free and smooth. Reinstall and than test it before you bolt the cover back on.
If it starts just don't run it excessively as the cover is what directs the air to cool the engine.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

ok. I've been watching videos on this HSK70 motor. Seems simple enough.
If I can build a BMW motor... this should be easy as bacon.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

chapel said:


> ok. I've been watching videos on this HSK70 motor. Seems simple enough.
> If I can build a BMW motor... this should be easy as bacon.


Yes, you should be able to figure this one out, with that sort of experience. It's just a lot simpler, and unrefined.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't bother taking the cover off unless you just want to see how it works. Your problem is either the gear on the starter is stripped or the shaft is sticking to the gear. Both issues need the starter removed to fix so removing the cover is a waste of time unless you just want the experience.

Should only be 2 or 4 bolts holding the starter on. Can also remove the 2 screws holding the electric box to the engine to make it more portable. You can plug the starter in in your hand to test the gear throw. Just make sure to hold on tight.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. Thank you.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

apparently I ran it out of gas... whoops. still not sure why the electric starter isn't engaging.
How do you get the bolt that holds it in where the fuel line runs out?
I can see the starter gear slamming out towards the flywheel, but it just sticks there until I pull the rope start.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

The answer is PB Blaster... sprayed some on the starter gear while it was retracted, then I sprayed some in a little inspection hole in the cover and gave it one more whack and BAM, rock and roll.
It's also running rather well now at no choke and full throttle. guess it was the gas. 
I need to come up with a solution for storing it during the winter. Right now it lives at the end of our driveway behind our two cars... so when it snows we have to dig the two cars out and by then the snowblower gets no use...
There's no place to put it in front of the house, really. We tried putting it near our front stairs but our driveway is so narrow that it's hard to get in and out of it in the car. my wife tore a door handle off last year because of it. I'm also afraid of leaving it out front and having someone steal it.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

hmm, stuck again. 
I think the collar is sticking to the starter and isn't engaging the gear.
I'll have to take it apart.
Luckily, it pull starts nice.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

P.B. Blaster is a great penetrating oil but once you take it apart and clean it you might want to try a regular oil or a light film of grease to keep it lubed.


----------



## Ariensman (Aug 23, 2015)

*Same deal different motor*



chapel said:


> hmm, stuck again.
> I think the collar is sticking to the starter and isn't engaging the gear.
> I'll have to take it apart.
> Luckily, it pull starts nice.



I got the same problem on my 924. The starter spins & just bites the flywheel but doesn't engage it. I took the starter out, gear was fine! so I lubed the shaft & collar with synth oil but got the same results so I removed it again cleaned the rectifier where the brushes spin with 1000 grit & have to put it back together. Flywheel seems to look good on the teeth.
Not sure if i'm missing something here.

If anyone would like to chime in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe one of Donyboy73's videos might help.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=donyboy73+starter


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Might have to pull the flywheel cover off or some access plate if it has one and be sure it is engaging correctly. Sometimes the starter doesn't line up correctly and needs adjusted or shimmed. You can test the function off the machine if you hold it in your hand and push the button. It should spin and extend just fine. Be sure you have a good grip on it though or it will spin out of your hand.


----------

